# g'day...



## oceandreaming (May 25, 2012)

Just bought myself a steel sloop and looking online for resources I came across this forum, I am new to sailing and need all the help I can get, luckily it seems I landed on my feet by joining here.

I have been gutting the inside this week and plan to woman proof it for devil woman, Plan at this stage is to sail from gold coast qld australia up to the whitsundays and beyond.

Excuse me if I ask some dumb questions.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Be careful and keep us posted.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

The origami boat newsgroup on yahoo will serve you very well.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Gooday Ocean Dreaming, I'm just up the way a bit in Moreton Bay.

Welcome to SN

When you are ready to head up to the Whitsundays, give us a call.

regards


----------



## oceandreaming (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Gary, I appreciate the heads up and will check it out.

Awesome St Anna! I will take you up on that, have the boat coming out tomorrow to paint top and bottom. I am not a fan of where the boat is moored currently and can't wait to head off, thankfully devil woman is keen to chuck in nursing for a bit and head up whenever so expect a bbq off the back in the near future


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

We're in the manly marina. Looking forward to it.


----------



## oceandreaming (May 25, 2012)

Trying to get boat to marina and under anchor waiting for vmr tow, looks like i have rope around prop. Bloody murphy!


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Its probably too late for me to say anything but it might be easier to hop over the side and clear it up whilst at anchor. Marinas are dirty places and may have a bull shark or 2... That might make you sort it quicker.


----------



## oceandreaming (May 25, 2012)

You summed up why i waited with the bull shark statement, not much scares me but great whites, bull sharks and crocs would top the list.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

oceandreaming said:


> You summed up why i waited with the bull shark statement, not much scares me but great whites, bull sharks and crocs would top the list.


Sounds like you haven't come across any stingers then.. Just wait 'till you get further north. 

The bigger ones'll leap out of the water and take your head off. Kinda like Drop Bears, but in reverse.


----------



## oceandreaming (May 25, 2012)

No one told me about the most vicious of creatures, cat owners!!! Marina moved cat next to me, wouldn't of been there 20 mins and he came over telling me that the water from my water pressure cleaner was wrecking his cat, also told me that cleaning the barnacles the marina missed under the straps is illegal. Work on boat stalled, memorised cat and might be first time i try a steve irwin manouvre with my bowsprit yet?


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

oceandreaming said:


> No one told me about the most vicious of creatures, cat owners!!! Marina moved cat next to me, wouldn't of been there 20 mins and he came over telling me that the water from my water pressure cleaner was wrecking his cat, also told me that cleaning the barnacles the marina missed under the straps is illegal. Work on boat stalled, memorised cat and might be first time i try a steve irwin manouvre with my bowsprit yet?


Oh, you have just begun to touch the surface of the twisted mentality that goes into a multihull owner.

watch out, there are a few about :hothead


----------



## oceandreaming (May 25, 2012)

Luckily the yard was understanding of my monohull plight and supplied netting, making in roads and so far no suprises. Made new back hatch out of lexan which is what the pop up security screens in banks are, will try post pics tomorrow.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

which marina are you in?


----------



## oceandreaming (May 25, 2012)

Discovered mobile phones don't like being dropped into cans of antifoul! Have replacement finally and internet as i use phone as wireless hotspot.

Pulled the boat up at boatworks which was formerly goldcoast marine centre, they just purchased riviera boats and changed name, awesome crew working there and can't speak highly enough of them. Especially shane the yard manager.

Boat had no suprises, new bulletproof tinted windows make boat look awesome to what it was and thankfully was rope around prop and not more.

Missus come up for weekend, approves and letting me spend more to deck out which is relief. Stormy so sitting on mooring and relaxing. Life's so hard at times...


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

oceandreaming said:


> Discovered mobile phones don't like being dropped into cans of antifoul! Have replacement finally and internet as i use phone as wireless hotspot.Antifoul is good stuff
> 
> Pulled the boat up at boatworks which was formerly goldcoast marine centre, they just purchased riviera boats and changed name, awesome crew working there and can't speak highly enough of them. Especially shane the yard manager.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again. cheers


----------



## oceandreaming (May 25, 2012)

Ha! Put myself in the brown stuff and told her i would buy her a bigger, more comfortable boat, this one is nothing special but within budget to test the water so to speak. Should suffice to get to whitsundays and see if we don't kill each other?


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

So it's true about the gravity working in reverse in OZ, then. The boat looks gorgeous but I'm sure I'd never get used to having the keel above the mast.


----------



## oceandreaming (May 25, 2012)

*bwahaha*

And i thought it was just us aussies that had to turn the screen upside down to read the forums here 

Sorry about that, i salvaged sd card and uploaded from ph.


----------

